# Charlie Chat Recap - 3/13/2006



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

10th Anniversary Show with Charlie and Jim.

10th Anniversary Giveaway - African safari. Call in during the show to enter. A Name will be drawn at the end of the show.

10 years for dish, 25 years for echostar. The started out selling big dish in 1980. Sold over 1 million Big Dishes. In 1987, started working on DBS. The Chinese launched first Sat in Dec 1995. They bet the company on the launch. The next Chinese launch (not echostar) exploded. 10 years (and a couple of days ago) they got there first customer. Now have more than 30 million viewers. 

Now in 50 Stats, Puerto Rico and virgin Islands.
2300 Channels
Most National HD Programming
96% house holds covered by local networks.

Dish Network Pioneered bringing local channels via satellite.

Launched 10 satellites in 10 years. Just launched Echostar 10 and continue to invest in the business.

Showing a montage of video clips from the last 10 years.

When the started they had 40 channels for 19.99. Now customers can get 40 channel family pack for 19.99. This price is guaranteed to January 2008 as well as America’s top 60 (29.99) and DishHD Bronze (49.99).

Local channels are optional. Most cable companies cost $10-12 to get locals. Also, you can add HBO or Cinemax or Starz or Playboy TV to AT 120 or higher for $20. Locals added to any package for $5. Can now at 35 DishLatino channels for 12.49/mo to any Dish top programming package.

New channels: AT 60 – The Documentary Channel and Resorts and Residents.
AT120 – CSTV, Soap net, Oxygen, NFL Channel, Comcast Sports.
AT180 – ESPNU, Reality TV, Tennis, Fine Living, LIME
DishLatino – ESPN en espanol, Television Dominicana, Canal Uno.
.

Commitment is to have Most HD. Have 23 Basic HD channels, some premium. HD locals in 12 Cities. Simple for you to buy. Add HD to any package for $20. 

DishHD Bronze 49.99
DishHD Silver 59.99
DishHD Gold 69.99
DishHD Platinum 99.99

Add locals to any package for 5/month. You get analog and HD for the same $5. HD locals are in 12 cities now, 25 by June.
New HD channels will be in Mpeg4. Easy to Upgrade your HD to DishHD and save.

If you have today: Upgrade offer.
HD Single-Tuner Upgrade to a leased ViP HD Single Tuner receiver ($49).

HD DVR (942/921) Upgrade to a leased ViP HD Dual Tuner DVR ($99 April1)
(regular price is $299)

Only Company with an Mpeg4 HD DVR on the market. It is a rebate. You pay the $299, then you get a $200 credit when you return the 942/921). Price also includes installing new antenna.

Non HD customers. Hd Single-Tuner for 1 TV’s, $98.00
HD DVR Dual-tuner for 2 Televisions - $299.99 (same price for new customers).
SD Dual Tuner DVR receiver $98.00
SD Single Tuner Receiver - $49.00

(now showing video for Pocket dish).

New pricing.
AV402e $199.00
AV500e $369.00
AV700e $499.00

Better TV for all – Better Price, Better content, Better Technology.

(Now showing video old Charlie chats)

New Programming

Oxygen – Channel 127.
Fine Living – Channel 113.
Tennis Channel – Channel 400
The documentary Channel – Channel 197
Family PPV – Channel 532


(Now showing an interesting interview with Dick Enberg)

(Customer testimonials (customers since 1996))

Dan Catts won the Safari.

May 8th is a Tech Forum.

June 12th is the Next Charlie Chat.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the recap!


----------



## mick70 (Jan 26, 2005)

aA waist of my time!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

mick70 said:


> aA waist of my time!


IIRC, several DBS-Talk members have said this about each and every Charlie-Chat. :lol: My question for you, So what else is new?


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

Same here! Waste of my time too!


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> IIRC, several DBS-Talk members have said this about each and every Charlie-Chat. :lol: My question for you, So what else is new?


No, this was beyond the pale.


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

What is the LIME station?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

LIME = Wisdom

AFAIK, there has never been a Charlie Chat where someone on DBS Talk has not mentioned how useless it was.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Lets forgo the usual Chat bashing and talk about what was revealed on the chat. Not all chats can be winners.

BTW: E* may have "LIME" but it's still WISDM in the EPG ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> IIRC, several DBS-Talk members have said this about each and every Charlie-Chat. :lol: My question for you, So what else is new?


No... he said it was a "waist" of his time... not waste... So I'm guessing it affected his weight in some way, or at least his pants size?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I will say this... The chat said 1.5 hours in the EPG, but they seemed like they were trying to end it in an hour, and ended it around the hour and fifteen minutes mark to roll the credits and didn't take questions.

Most of the info was pretty much like the last chat, except for some of the nostalgia.

I actually enjoyed some of the nostalgia since I have only been there for about half of their 10 years... though I was kinda surprised to see them announce no chat tech or customer next month.

Seems like April could use a chat.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice job on the recap Allen. Thanks.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> LIME = Wisdom
> 
> AFAIK, there has never been a Charlie Chat where someone on DBS Talk has not mentioned how useless it was.


Not true. Back in 1999 & 2000 lots things were changing and happening. Chats were full of interesting news and tidbits. Today's chats are just place-holders filled with fluff.

That's why I record them and watch them later. With the 30 second skip button, I watched the meat of tonight's (about) 80 minute chat in 12 minutes. Thank God for PVR.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> Yep. Lets forgo the usual Chat bashing and talk about what was revealed on the chat. Not all chats can be winners.
> 
> BTW: E* may have "LIME" but it's still WISDM in the EPG ...


From the recap...not much was revealed that we didn't already know.

And anyways, chat bashing is so much more fun!!!!


----------



## chasby (Jan 9, 2006)

That was quite an accomplishment. One hour and 20 minutes to reveal absolutely NOTHING new. 
I am a disgusted 10 year customer with a 501 and an 811 and the wonderful 622 deal that Dish offers me is as follows:

Up Front Payment: $299.00

PLUS THE FOLLOWING MONTHLY BILL INCREASES:

$6.00/month lease fee
$4.00/month increase in warranty fee
$6.00/month Dual Receiver (No Telephone) Fee
$6.00/month DVR fee

FOR A GRAND TOTAL OF $22.00 PER MONTH INCREASE WHICH WOULD THEN ALLOW ME TO RECORD SOME OF THOSE DAY-TO-DAY, MONTH-TO-MONTH REPEATS ON THOSE 20+ NATIONAL HD CHANNELS!!!!

The excitement is OVERWHELMING!!!!!!!

chasby


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

What Comcast Sports in AT120? Chicago? I guees not Philadelphia


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

"what else is new?" isa question that could just as easily be asked about the chats. If you produce a show of this kind you open yourself to both praise and criticism. 

As for Comcast Sports Chicago and Philadelphia they are two separate Channels. Comcast Philly is distributed terrestrially and that allows its owner to refuse to offer it to satellite. We can't blame DISH for not offering it---or for making deals with the other Comcast owned RSNs.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

chasby said:


> That was quite an accomplishment. One hour and 20 minutes to reveal absolutely NOTHING new.
> I am a disgusted 10 year customer with a 501 and an 811 and the wonderful 622 deal that Dish offers me is as follows:
> 
> Up Front Payment: $299.00
> ...


Then cancel. Pretty easy solution, and you won't have to watch the Charlie Chats. Sounds win-win to me.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

UTFAN said:


> Then cancel. Pretty easy solution, and you won't have to watch the Charlie Chats. Sounds win-win to me.


Yea go with Comcast now over 30 HD channels


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

so no mention of Food Network in HD or HGTV in HD?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally quoted by *EchoStar* _"We now have...30 million viewers."_


:new_puppy

Dish Math: 12M SUBS X 2.5 (avg household) = 30M

Apparently, Charlie hasn't started counting dogs, cats and goldfish -- yet!


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

James Long said:


> Yep. Lets forgo the usual Chat bashing and talk about what was revealed on the chat. Not all chats can be winners.


OK lets talk about what was revealed:.................................................................
Boy that was an interesting discussion.

Nice recap Allen!


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick said:


> :new_puppy
> 
> Dish Math: 12M SUBS X 2.5 (avg household) = 30M
> 
> Apparently, Charlie hasn't started counting dogs, cats and goldfish -- yet!


I work in television and that's the accepted method of measuring total viewers. Actually the number is 2.6 people per household.

That said, I'd hate to be a .6 person!

But the numbers are what they are, and despite all the expert advice from the gang here, you simply cannot argue with their success.

Last night they celebrated. I bear them no grudge for doing so.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I wish I was worth half what Charlie or Jim are worth. To be that rich, they can't be as stupid as they act. Jim was a wine saleman.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

jerryez said:


> I wish I was worth half what Charlie or Jim are worth. To be that rich, they can't be as stupid as they act. Jim was a wine saleman.


Half? I'll take 10% of their billions!! They earned them, every cent and good for them.:lol:


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I will say this... The chat said 1.5 hours in the EPG, but they seemed like they were trying to end it in an hour, and ended it around the hour and fifteen minutes mark to roll the credits and didn't take questions.
> 
> Most of the info was pretty much like the last chat, except for some of the nostalgia.
> 
> ...


I think they're hoping those of us who recently bought a new hd/dvr or other mpeg2 receiver will chill over time. 
I love the way they say and for those of you that have had your 'mpeg2' hd receiver for around a year now this 622 upgrade is a great deal for you just wait until 4/1.

Even though they sold the mpeg2 hd receivers right up until Jan 31st.

You don't hear them saying and "for those of you who just bought one of our new receivers last month buy another one this month if you want to be able to pick up the present and future hd content."

I was watching and right after Charlie and Jim commented they hadn't got much better in the past 10 years the screen went black and the audio from the scifi channel came through? Never seen this before? After a hard reboot (unplug) the show was over early ? The last thing my dvr caught was the lady getting up to draw a name. According to my dvr it recorded a total of 1:12 of the show. Was the March madness ? w/Dick Enberg part of Charlie Chat?

Did they do the Q & A like they said they were going to at the beginning of the show?


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

mick70 said:


> aA waist of my time!


Time better spent, apparently, with a copy of Strunk's _Elements of Style_.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mick70 said:


> aA waist of my time!


All hype! 2nd worst chat!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ken310 said:


> I think they're hoping those of us who recently bought a new hd/dvr or other mpeg2 receiver will chill over time.
> I love the way they say and for those of you that have had your 'mpeg2' hd receiver for around a year now this 622 upgrade is a great deal for you just wait until 4/1.
> 
> Even though they sold the mpeg2 hd receivers right up until Jan 31st.
> ...


I stopped watching 59 minutes. I thought it was over.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

UTFAN said:


> I work in television and that's the accepted method of measuring total viewers. Actually the number is 2.6 people per household.


In the tv programming (content provider) television, yes, but in the multi-channel video provider (subscription tv) MCVP business, the "accepted" way of counting subscribers is by counting _subscribers_.

With DBS companies, cablecos and other MCVPs that's the number by which growth is measured and compared in the industry, by financial analysts, and that's the number that investors look at.

Next thing you know, tv execs will be quoting the number of "eyes" are watching -- somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.99999 X what the latest book says are total viewers! :eek2:

FYI, Charlie was blowing smoke up your Nielsons.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Yea go with Comcast now over 30 HD channels


I wish I could get COMCAST in my area, I would have left along time ago. unfortunately I have CHARTER, which is th worse supplier in the world. No HD, no DVR, just analog and few digital channels.

My friend leases an HD DVR for $5.99 and gets the 30 HD channels.

I can't wait until the come to my area, no dishes or antennas to worry about, and I can get broadband from them also.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

Comcast? Forget about it. They raised my rate significantly every year. I ditched them and vowed never to return.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

davidxlai said:


> Comcast? Forget about it. They raised my rate significantly every year. I ditched them and vowed never to return.


Wait until you start getting the bill from Dish once you add HD and DVR. You may reconsider your decision


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Nick said:


> :new_puppy
> 
> Dish Math: 12M SUBS X 2.5 (avg household) = 30M
> 
> Apparently, Charlie hasn't started counting dogs, cats and goldfish -- yet!


My guess is that they are counting the number of activated receivers that are out there.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jerry downing said:


> My guess is that they are counting the number of activated receivers that are out there.


Your guess would be wrong. This is not a quiz. Read my post again, this time for understanding.



Myself said:


> ...in the multi-channel video provider (subscription tv) MCVP business, the "accepted" way of counting subscribers is by counting subscribers. With DBS companies, cablecos and other MCVPs that's the number by which growth is measured and compared in the industry, by financial analysts, and that's the number that investors look at.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> In the tv programming (content provider) television, yes, but in the multi-channel video provider (subscription tv) MCVP business, the "accepted" way of counting subscribers is by counting _subscribers_.
> 
> With DBS companies, cablecos and other MCVPs that's the number by which growth is measured and compared in the industry, by financial analysts, and that's the number that investors look at.
> 
> ...


He never said he ws counting subs. He said he was counting viewers. An admittedly deceptive practice but not unknown in all this. AC Nielsen also counts vierers not just households.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Chief, but I've already said that -- reread post #30, and next time, please pay attention -- I'm still typing with one hand!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Not exactly Nick.

But i did re read Post 30 and it still indicated that there is something awry in his statement. I disagree with your statement about what matters in TV delivery ( you are right as far as you go but total viewers is NOT irrelevant) and tour allusion to AC Nielsen seemed odd given what they measure.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

socceteer said:


> Wait until you start getting the bill from Dish once you add HD and DVR. You may reconsider your decision


don't count on it. comcast for me, with the same channels roughly, that I get with AEP is somewhere in the $20-30 more range. They charge a LOT more per month per cable box, and their DVR isn't as large as the 622, nor as capable. Nor is it any better at keeping signal during bad weather. I'm much happier so far with Dish, even though I did get hosed on the 921. But I also have had this 921 for 2 years while my comcast friends didn't have that option


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

At the very end of the show I saw that Charlie was just kind of staring off. His buddy asked him something but he didn't answer and just stared straight ahead. Trying to read him, I thought that something or someone irked him. Maybe he had just gotten off the phone with his customer support and now realized how inept a good percentage of them are.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> don't count on it. comcast for me, with the same channels roughly, that I get with AEP is somewhere in the $20-30 more range. They charge a LOT more per month per cable box, and their DVR isn't as large as the 622, nor as capable. Nor is it any better at keeping signal during bad weather. I'm much happier so far with Dish, even though I did get hosed on the 921. But I also have had this 921 for 2 years while my comcast friends didn't have that option


This is very true, I have Comcast now because of line of site issues with E* at current address. I had AT180 w/locals and Supers, with 2 receivers, if I added a DVR, it would now cost me $71.96/mo or $65.97/mo without the Superstations. I now have the Comcast equivalent of Digital Basic (Preferred Basic and Digital Plus) tier, for just the TV service with 2 digital receivers, one being a DVR it runs $80.35/mo, even factoring in the bundling discount for my internet service (add another $46.95/mo for internet) E* still come's out a little cheaper. To be fair though if I upgraded to an HDTV with Comcast it would not cost me any more, if you upgrade to HD with E*, then Comcast becomes a little cheaper but has less National HD basic channels but has HD locals and 2 more HD premium channels. Extra digital receivers at Comcast are $6.95/mo vs $5/mo for E* and the DVR is an additional $9.95/mo at Comcast vs $5.98/mo at E*. Comcast Digital Platinum which is similar to E* DishHD Platinum, is $95.99 vs $104.99, however not quite as many channels and if you want DVR's it is still an extra $9.95/mo for each one, if you want more then one DVR it gets real costly real fast at Comcast.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> don't count on it. comcast for me, with the same channels roughly, that I get with AEP is somewhere in the $20-30 more range. They charge a LOT more per month per cable box, and their DVR isn't as large as the 622, nor as capable. Nor is it any better at keeping signal during bad weather. I'm much happier so far with Dish, even though I did get hosed on the 921. But I also have had this 921 for 2 years while my comcast friends didn't have that option


I do not know about you, but I pay over $100 a month with Dish, without premium channels or on demand movies. I just checked the comcast web page and a similar package I have with Dish costs $68 a month, add to that 2 HD/DVRs for $10 a month. and lets just say that I add 2 more rooms with cable boxes for another $10 a month, it adds up to $88....!

Did I miss something..?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Your pricing seems different than MR. Freeland's. Which just says that sometimes cable is a good deal---it just depends on the locality.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> Your pricing seems different than MR. Freeland's. Which just says that sometimes cable is a good deal---it just depends on the locality.


Thing that affect pricing in different areas is DRUM ROLL!! supply and demand. In the SF Area we have four different providers to choose from, Comcast, RCN Cable,Direct TV and Dish. Because of the numorus choices it helps keep our charges down.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Thing that affect pricing in different areas is DRUM ROLL!! supply and demand. In the SF Area we have four different providers to choose from, Comcast, RCN Cable,Direct TV and Dish. Because of the numorus choices it helps keep our charges down.


Yes I agree, here in the Chattanooga area, we only have 3 choices, Comcast, E* and D* in most area's or Charter, E* and D* in a few area's, no area around here can choose between both Comcast and Charter. Phone company's here are Southern Bell in most area's and Century Tel in a few area's and no TV service of their own, the two just re-sell D* and E*.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Not exactly Nick...I disagree with your statement about what matters in TV delivery (you are right as far as you go but total viewers is NOT irrelevant) and tour allusion to AC Nielsen seemed odd given what they measure.


Yes, exactly. Once again (please repeat after me)...


> With DBS companies, cablecos and other MCVPs*, "subs" is the standard MCVP industry benchmark by which growth is measured and compared by financial analysts, and it's the number that DBS investors look at.


Quit smoking Charlie's peace pipe, Chief, and please try to understand this time -- the fingers on my right hand are getting writers' cramp.

*MCVP: Multi-Channel Video Provider, not network, broadcaster, content provider or other programming originator. These are the people to whom "total viewers", eyes, goldfish or whatever, matter. In the sat biz, it's subs that matter.

<geez>


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick said:


> In the tv programming (content provider) television, yes, but in the multi-channel video provider (subscription tv) MCVP business, the "accepted" way of counting subscribers is by counting _subscribers_.
> 
> With DBS companies, cablecos and other MCVPs that's the number by which growth is measured and compared in the industry, by financial analysts, and that's the number that investors look at.
> 
> ...


Mr. Ergen and his company have a lot of customers, many millions of eyeballs regardless how you count them and they're a force to be reakoned with?


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nick said:


> *MCVP: Multi-Channel Video Provider, not network, broadcaster, content provider or other programming originator. These are the people to whom "total viewers", eyes, goldfish or whatever, matter. In the sat biz, it's subs that matter.


One counts the bill payers and the other is supposed to show how many people are actually watching. In probably more then one home the bill payer doesn't watch but the kids and what ever adult is home with them does.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Not a waste (or waist) of my time at all. I log in, read the recap over a couple min, and I'm done with it. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

socceteer said:


> I wish I could get COMCAST in my area, I would have left along time ago. unfortunately I have CHARTER, which is th worse supplier in the world. No HD, no DVR, just analog and few digital channels.
> 
> My friend leases an HD DVR for $5.99 and gets the 30 HD channels.
> 
> I can't wait until the come to my area, no dishes or antennas to worry about, and I can get broadband from them also.


In the SF Bay Area Comcast's lowest price is: $73.00. NO WAY I'M GOING BACK.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Yes, exactly. Once again (please repeat after me)...Quit smoking Charlie's peace pipe, Chief, and please try to understand this time -- the fingers on my right hand are getting writers' cramp.
> 
> *MCVP: Multi-Channel Video Provider, not network, broadcaster, content provider or other programming originator. These are the people to whom "total viewers", eyes, goldfish or whatever, matter. In the sat biz, it's subs that matter.
> 
> <geez>


Let me put it in terms that you might understand Nick. You do not make the rules about what matters. Nick might only care about the number of subs and that's fine. But others might actually care about viewers and that is not an irrelevant statistic.

Yes investors look at the number of subs. They look at other things as well. And investors are not the only party of interest and they were not even the audience that Charlie was addressing. BTW the number of viewers is relevant in the satellite industry and despite your earlier post the number of viewers IS one of the things that AC Nielsen measures and the number and type of viewers is important in ths satellite/cable industry although it is less important than it is in the broadcast industry.

Had Charlie been deceptive in using an estimate of viewers to discuss the number of subs I would say shame on him. But he wasnot. And the fact that he measured something that Nick does not care about does not mean that it is irrelevant---except possibly to Nick.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> Nick does not care about does not mean that it is irrelevant---except possibly to Nick.


Nick irrelevant?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You are as bad as he is. I never said that Nick was irrelevant. I said that the number of viewers is irrelevant to him but that he is not the ultimae arbiter of what is relevant to others.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. enough rock throwing.... lets wonder back on topic here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Agreed here.


----------



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

This was the 1st time I've seen a "Charlie Chat" or part of one.
I caught the last 20 minutes of this and thought to myself that it was weird.
It was like a telethon meets amway.. cult.
I still want to hear more about the mpeg4 plans. The furture channels and when more channels are going to happen on D*. I still have the 811 and don't think It's fair to charge people fees of $299 for a DVR, when 1st It's a lease 2nd that they charge xtra for the service, or for an upgrade of even $49 for a mpeg 4 recever, since It's a lease that you have to pay for each month.
I called them today about the upgrade and the csr told me the prices and installation blah blah. I have a dish pointed at the 61.5 bird why do i need any installation.. I said forget it for now.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

If you don't think it is fair, then don't pay for it. There are other options out there. That is the great part.


----------

